# R/C Sharkfest Revisited



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

O.K. The first trip was little more than a "scouting mission". Got to check out St.Andrews sound and the south end of Jekyll. The weather refused to make it any more than moderately enjoyable so.......

Tuesday May 29th through posssibly Thursday May 31st will be SHARKFEST REVISITED. 
Myself, Railroader, and BigPhil have committed< I expect Surf Fish to bring his "mullet" on up there. Another fellow Florida Surfcaster and board member "Big Book" has expressed an intrest if time off can be arranged.

Hopefully we paid our dues to the Weather Gods last week and they will smile upon our arses come the end of the month.

I have read some reports from St. Andrews that have got my blood boiling for a BIG Biter! So here we go...
More to come as the time nears.
:fishing:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm all OVER this... 

The vacation day has been scheduled, and I'll be good to go from Tuesday afternoon thru Thursday morning if necessary.  

I oughta be able to come up with some decent bait over the next three days at JBP... 

Maybe I can have us a bunch of Kingfish chunks... 

This'd be a helluva good time for Rhorm to come Northeast...opcorn:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

You guys really need to quit smokin' that Callahan ditch weed.....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Make sure you bring a good supply!!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

You can pick up a couple pounds from Joe over at the pier. 

I guess if we're going Shark Fishing again, I'm gonna have to go to the store and get me some Shark Fishing accessories...


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I called my friend the shark expert up there in the OBX. He told me they haven't been using Hot & Spicy lately, they are using Lite because it's got 25% less salt, and the sharks seem to like it better. 

Stll have a couple cans of Hot & Spicy left, but I made a trip to Walmart anyway. Gotta love that one stop shopping at Walmart. Got me a new shark hook, two cans of Lite, and even found a spool of 100lb test in the clearance bin for my 9/0, 80% off! 

Best news is I got a pair of vibrationless fishing shoes, like The Commander wears, so I can sneak up on the sharks like he did last time.

I'm ready to GO!


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Perdy shoes my daughter would love the flowers !!!...and is that a pink bath robe..???


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

If y'all go on the 30th or 31st I would be down like 4 flat tires. I have a 12/0 and 9/0 and I could let one of you use one of these rigs.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Paul McDonald said:


> If y'all go on the 30th or 31st I would be down like 4 flat tires. I have a 12/0 and 9/0 and I could let one of you use one of these rigs.


Well, we're gonna fish Tuesday night of the 29th into Wednesday the 30th, so come on down. 

Planning on 'yakking out baits this time, conditions permitting, so bring the big guns if you want to. I'd also make sure to bring something you can cast a big payload with.

Bad weather cancels, with a 24 hour decision window. We ain't fishin' in a hurricane again. 

P.S. Bring me a 10# bag of small onions...


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Railroader I am working both of those days 12.5 hour shifts.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Paul McDonald said:


> Railroader I am working both of those days 12.5 hour shifts.


Awww!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

barty

u guys casting baits? or paddling some out too?

if u need to borrow a 50w..lemme know LOL



Jesse


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> barty
> 
> u guys casting baits? or paddling some out too?
> 
> ...


yes, yes

and oh snap..


And I thought we might keep this trip on the down low.

I picked up a case of spam at Sam's this weekend, so we should be good.

ETA: I'll probably be out there Memorial day weekend a time or two.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> barty
> 
> u guys casting baits? or paddling some out too?
> 
> ...


Yeah were yakkin this time as well as some casted baits...Yeah lemme "borrow" that 50


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Allright, Bumping this to let everyone post their availability.

Barty, you still planning on getting here late afternoon Tuesday?

Phil, you gotta work Wednesday, but can you fish into the night Tuesday.

Surf Fish, you don't have a job, so I assume you're up for about anything..

I'm off Mon/Tu/Wed that week, but I'm supposed to have a 'Yak trip on monday. Other than that, I'm Flexible. 

There's also a couple of loose nuts from Freakville that might wanna come up...


Bait:

I got two 20" Bluefish, a 5# Jack Crevalle, and any good baits me and SF catch tomorrow...


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah, I'm off monday, and Tuesday. I'll be fishing both those days. Can fish into the night on Tuesday.

Picking my nephew up at the airport later in the week. I'm sure we'll fish most of the weekend  so hopefully we'll catch some fresh bait that will last into Tuesday.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm comin early Tuesday eve. prolly be there around 830. I got my mornings back since my son is off for the summer so I can run bait missions all week form JBP. The rays have been thick(prolly just jinxed that ) But I'll get what I can. You ARE bringin the Revo right? or do I need to bring the rubber boat


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I actually may fish all night monday.


Trying to find out if I can launch my jon boat and use it to haul bait.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Surf Fish, you don't have a job, so I assume you're up for about anything..


Yeah, I've been off since Wednesday, May 1, 1996. Just wake me up when it's time to go, all the rods are in the back of the Flying Spur, ready to go....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

bigphil said:


> I actually may fish all night monday.
> 
> 
> Trying to find out if I can launch my jon boat and use it to haul bait.



This sounds like a GOOD time to try that idea out. We could carry it to the water if necessary, and motor down to the point... 

I'll help ya tote it!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh Boy. Jon boat, rubber boat, and Barty's tandem wheel surf cart. 

Somebody might call homeland security and tell them that the ******* Navy has landed on the island. 

I think I saw some rubber boats on sale at Walmart today for less than ten bucks, maybe I should pickup a couple spares.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I need a new axle for the cart...I go bendage on the aftermarket axle I installed...I gotta quit lettin Jr. ride on top of the cooler


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Surf Fish said:


> Oh Boy. Jon boat, rubber boat, and Barty's tandem wheel surf cart.
> 
> Somebody might call homeland security and tell them that the ******* Navy has landed on the island.
> 
> I think I saw some rubber boats on sale at Walmart today for less than ten bucks, maybe I should pickup a couple spares.


 ******* Navy


----------



## jcw (Jun 22, 2005)

Sounds like you guys are going to have a blast & hopefully catch some nice sharks. I don't frequent this forum very often as I usually fish the Gulf of Mexico. However, I am heading down to Jekyll on May 31st (late) and hope to do some shark fishing on the 1st & 2nd. Right now I am trying to decide what size rods to bring as I have not found a place that rents kayaks to allow me to paddle out baits. Do you know of anywhere in the area that will rent a kayak for a day or two? If I can find a kayak I will bring a 14/0, 12/0, and a few 6/0Ws. If not, I am stuck using my casting rods. Also, where will I be able to find bait? If I must buy it from a fishhouse that is fine so that I can utilize my time on the beach. 

If anyone is going to be fishing that Friday and/or Saturday and wants to meet up let me know.

Thanks in advance for any answers


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I dont know anyone in town that rents them. You could call these guys and ask them http://www.southeastadventure.com/ I don't think they do but it's worth a try.

For bait, you could try the Bait shop on St Simons in the village. I know he sells frozen bonita and stuff. Also may want to try City Market on Gloucester St. He usually has mullet. For fresh skrimps I go to Knights seafood, it's down on the docks kinda hard to find. They are right next to the Glynn county public works place. I've been in there and bought it as they unload it off the boat.

I dont know if I'll have any time that weekend or not to fish.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

jcw said:


> Sounds like you guys are going to have a blast & hopefully catch some nice sharks. I don't frequent this forum very often as I usually fish the Gulf of Mexico. However, I am heading down to Jekyll on May 31st (late) and hope to do some shark fishing on the 1st & 2nd. Right now I am trying to decide what size rods to bring as I have not found a place that rents kayaks to allow me to paddle out baits. Do you know of anywhere in the area that will rent a kayak for a day or two? If I can find a kayak I will bring a 14/0, 12/0, and a few 6/0Ws. If not, I am stuck using my casting rods. Also, where will I be able to find bait? If I must buy it from a fishhouse that is fine so that I can utilize my time on the beach.
> 
> If anyone is going to be fishing that Friday and/or Saturday and wants to meet up let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any answers



I think these people rent yaks. Give them a call

OCEAN MOTION SURF CO
1300 OCEAN BLVD
ST SIMONS IS, GA 31522 
Tel: 912-638-5225 
Fax: 912-638-6544


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Allright, guys...

As of now, for next Tue into Wed, the weatherman's calling for SE wind 10-15 and a 30% chance of T-storms. 

A GO, as far as I'm concerned.

Tides for the 29th Are:

H 6:54A
L 1:03P
H 7:28P

Right now, My plan is to be on the Island about 2 hrs before low tide, do a little "walkabout mission" around the creeks until the tide starts in, give first of the incoming about 2 hrs. at Jekyll Pier, for some last minute bait, and then head for The Point about 3-3:30P. 

This should give plenty of time to get on The Point before getting cut off by the incoming tide.

Once there, we'll be stuck till at least 11:00P, with an escape window until about 4:00A on the 30th. After 4:00A, we'll be stuck again till about 9:00A or so on the 30th.

We might think about parking a vehicle at the soccer complex, in case someone needs to get the hell outta dodge. It's a longer walk, but won't be cut off by tides.

As a back-up plan, we COULD fish the North end of the Island, protected from SE breeze, and also no tide cut-off issues... 

Anybody got a better plan, I'm all ears.

Big Phil, I know you're gonna be out and about, what's your plan?


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Not totally sure. Guess it depends on how much bait we've got and how everything goes this weekend. May start fishing monday night and into Tuesday or may just start Tuesday morning. 

Picking my nephew up in 2hrs from the airport.

Weather should be good.

I'll update here as it gets closer.

ETA: Ocean motion does rent yaks. $55/day. If you can provide transportation call the boat shop number (that's what they told me) 638-8053. I may buy something by the time you get down here and rent it for half of that price.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

_As a back-up plan, we COULD fish the North end of the Island, protected from SE breeze, and also no tide cut-off issues... 
_

That sounds like a better idea to me....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Surf Fish said:


> _As a back-up plan, we COULD fish the North end of the Island, protected from SE breeze, and also no tide cut-off issues...
> _
> 
> That sounds like a better idea to me....


Nope,Not gonna do it..SE 10-15 is NOT that bad.. What do we know about the water depth on the north end?...Rob are you bringin the Revo or not?


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

There's a loyal group of sharkers that fish the channel between the two islands. (St Simons sharkers) They fish off the SSI pier.

I may show up with this.
http://www.boatersworld.com/product/363480013.htm


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

There's deep water on the N end as well. Big sharks are caught from Jekyll Pier, St. Simons Pier (40 feet of water at each pier) and the beaches at both ends of Jekyll, so it's not really a huge deal where, but Da Point is where I've always been told is the best. My vote is to stick to the plan and Shark at Da Point...Deepest water, closest to shore... 

Like I said, I'm gonna hit the Island about 10 AM Tuesday, do a little creek stalkin', a little fishin' at the pier, and head for Da Point mid afternoon.

I'll be traveling 'yak-less, but I'll gladly bring you a paddle, Barty, if ya wanna bring your inflatable...

With the channel so close to the beach at Da Point, I really don't see the need for the 'yak.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

bigphil said:


> There's a loyal group of sharkers that fish the channel between the two islands. (St Simons sharkers) They fish off the SSI pier.
> 
> I may show up with this.
> http://www.boatersworld.com/product/363480013.htm



So the John-boat's a no go??


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Bring me a paddle then..The ******* Navy sails at dusk!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

bigphil said:


> There's a loyal group of sharkers that fish the channel between the two islands. (St Simons sharkers) They fish off the SSI pier.
> 
> I may show up with this.
> http://www.boatersworld.com/product/363480013.htm


DUDE! Thats PERFECT!

This is what I have,only mine is blue


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

barty b said:


> Nope,Not gonna do it..SE 10-15 is NOT that bad..


I think the north end would be better from an access standpoint. You seen one beach at Jekyll, you seen them all....


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Well I might still do the jon boat thing but I came across the regs that no motorized boat are supposed to access the beach between May1 and Sept 30. I figure I could still use it with a trolling motor.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Surf Fish said:


> I think the north end would be better from an access standpoint. You seen one beach at Jekyll, you seen them all....


Not so true, The North end is rocky and is a MUCH longer walk. Also in the water are some submerged trees that provide some really nice hangups....Not what I want to have to worry about with a big shark running up and down the beach...We'll be fine on the South end.  

reference: http://groups.msn.com/TEXASSHARKFIS...Message=8057&LastModified=4675624106677070346


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Wow... wait a minute*

Please excuse this question, but did I miss something? You can use spam meat for Shark Bait?? Can someone please enlighten me and share the technique? When I go sharkin in the keys we use fishheads etc. I never heard of :spam: technique.

Thanks TM62


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Well... You take the can of :spam: and drill some holes in it, Hook it ( you have to drill pilot holes) Lasts for hours,reall puts of a lot of scent and the can protects it from crabs and little bait peckers. Surf Fish likes "hot-n-spicy" best,Light SUCKS,I dont care what the say on the OBX.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the:spam: . I got to try this next time I goto Florida. I just got to convince my Bro-in-law with a straight face  that this works. Once question though what size hook do you use and where is the best placement to run it thru the can??

Thanks and tightlines
TM62


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Take a 20/0 Mustad circle,open the gap by about another 1/4 inch. go through the bottom corner out the side...I'll get Surf Fsh to post a pic.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

R.C.S.F. II is ON! 

I'm off for my first 24hr "fish-a-thon" in a couple years...

Here's hoping for BIG HUNGRY FISH! :fishing:


----------

